# Paris Hilton genießt Babybauch-Versteckspiel



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*Paris Hilton genießt Babybauch-Versteckspiel​*
Bei Paris Hilton darf natürlich keine Schwangerschaft ohne eine große Show darum herum ablaufen. Es hätte uns auch sehr verwundert, wenn sie erst Blicke auf ihr wachsendes Bäuchlein zulassen würde, um die losgetretenen Babygerüchte im nächsten Moment ganz unspektakulär durch einen Sprecher bestätigen oder dementieren zu lassen. Nein, das Interesse an ihrem „mysteriösen“ Bauch genießt die Hotelerbin nun in vollen Zügen. 


Also ließ sie sich mit einer großen Tüte vor dem Bauch und mit verschränkten Armen nach dem Shopping in Beverly Hills ablichten, als wolle sie eine Schwangerschaft um jeden Preis geheim halten. Ihr zufriedener Gesichtsausdruck ließ vermuten, wie viel Freude ihr das inszenierte Versteckspiel machte. Einen offiziellen Kommentar zu den Babygerüchten wollte sie bisher nicht abgeben. Sobald der Rahmen stimmt, wird sie sich sicher medienwirksam äußern.

*Bald wird sie Fett
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (4 Dez. 2010)

Ich glaube, wenn die einen Tag mal nicht Fotographiert wird, fährt sie freiwillig in ein Auto oder so ...


----------



## Max100 (4 Dez. 2010)

klar immer präsent sein, die ist doch schon süchtig danach


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

klar das erhöht den Marktwert, jede Neuigkeit oder auch keine heißt, man bleibt in den Medien .................... auch CB


----------



## krawutz (5 Dez. 2010)

Am Tag der Geburt werden Mutter und Kind etwa den gleichen IQ haben, am nächsten Tag wird das Kind schon deutlich in Führung liegen.


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

krawutz schrieb:


> Am Tag der Geburt werden Mutter und Kind etwa den gleichen IQ haben, am nächsten Tag wird das Kind schon deutlich in Führung liegen.



Klasse


----------

